# Windows im Ram installieren?!



## jesussoldier (16. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ja ich weiss, Gott und die Welt betrifft es nur bedingt   

Früher (war alles besser?!) konnte man, soweit ich mich erinnere, Windows 95 per Dos in eine Ramdisk laden bzw. installieren.
(Konnte damals die wenigsten, da Speicher früher schweinerteuer war!)

Heute ist das Ram zigfach billiger und man könnte bei 2-3GB Ram eigentlich auch Windows XP in das Ram installieren.   

Die Perfomance müsste genial sein!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so was? Mit anderen Betriebssystemen oder eben mit Windows XP?

euer jesussoldier


----------



## d00mfreak (16. September 2007)

Möglich ist es, aber sinnvoll?
Gibt ja inzwischen schon 5,25" Einschübe, die man mit Ram bestücken kann, und die der PC als normale HDD handhabt. Die Übertragugsrate ist dabei auf (theoretisch) 300MB/s begrenzt , da SATA nicht mehr hergibt.
Für mich würden die Nachteile eindeutig überwiegen, da wenn einmal die Stromverbindung unterbrochen wird, alles weg ist.
Hier eines mit PATA-Anschluss:
http://www.hyperdrive4.com/technical_info.html

Edit: was macht den dieser Threat im G&W-Forum?


----------



## b00naqua (16. September 2007)

d00mfreak am 16.09.2007 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Übertragugsrate ist dabei auf (theoretisch) 300MB/s begrenzt , da SATA nicht mehr hergibt.


Dieses Problem könnte man (als Hersteller) ganz einfach lösen: Wenn die RAM-HDD z.B. 5 SATA-Steckplätze belegt, dann wären das 1500 MBit/s. PCIe wäre noch besser: 250 MBit/s pro Lane für jede Richtung. Bei PCIe x16 wären das 4000 MBit/s.


> Für mich würden die Nachteile eindeutig überwiegen, da wenn einmal die Stromverbindung unterbrochen wird, alles weg ist.


Dann müssen die Hersteller ihre Drives mit einem Batteriefach ausstatten, wenn dann mal der Strom weg ist, versorgen Batterien die "HDD" eine Zeit lang mit Strom und es ertönt ein Warnsignal, damit man die Stromversorgung wiederherstellt. Wenn irgendein DAU zu lange wartet, dann ist der selber schuld.


----------



## INU-ID (16. September 2007)

Gigabyte I-Ram II (hat auch ne Pufferbatterie, is allerdings nur über SATA1 angebunden)

XP in den RAM laden geht glaube net, und wenn doch dann dürfte man mit 3-4GB RAM nicht weit kommen.


----------



## jesussoldier (16. September 2007)

INU-ID am 16.09.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Gigabyte I-Ram II (hat auch ne Pufferbatterie, is allerdings nur über SATA1 angebunden)
> 
> XP in den RAM laden geht glaube net, und wenn doch dann dürfte man mit 3-4GB RAM nicht weit kommen.



Wieso nicht? Windows XP kann mit Bart's PE Builder sogar auf USB Stick Grösse verkleinern (60-120MB Speicher!) werden.

meine frage ist wie ich über die Konsole (oder sonst wie) windows xp in das ram installieren kann. klar, die daten und programme sind denn auf der festplatte...


----------



## Freaky22 (16. September 2007)

jesussoldier am 16.09.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 16.09.2007 19:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du würdest aber so gut wie keinen Performance gewinn haben wenn du Windows in den Speicher laden würdest, wenn es schon gebootet ist.
Windows dauerhaft in den Speicher zu laden, so dass bei einschalten des PC´s Windows schon im Ram ist geht nicht. Weil der RAM ein flüchtiger Speicher ist und sobald der Strom weg ist sind die Daten auch weg


----------



## R70-C2D73-86MGS (16. September 2007)

Freaky22 am 16.09.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> jesussoldier am 16.09.2007 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


StandBy Schaltung (sprich Strom für den RAm auch wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist) und für den Fall eines Stromausfalls, bzw. zum Transport nen Akku einbauen, der muss ja dann auch nur den RAM unter Strom halten.


----------



## AnakinS (16. September 2007)

In der PC-Welt habe ich mal ein Teil gesehen, das im PCI-Slot gesteckt wird und mit SD-RAm bestückt ist. Die Firma hast verschiedene davon. Leider fehlt der Artikel grade, darum kann ich nichts genaueres sagen. Jedenfalls kann da noch einies aufgerüster werden (bis 8 GB) zusätzlich zum RAM.

Wer kennt diese Technik?


----------



## b00naqua (16. September 2007)

INU-ID am 16.09.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> dann dürfte man mit 3-4GB RAM nicht weit kommen.


Warum nur 3-4 GB? Wenn du 12 RAM-Module á 2GB in das 5,25"-Laufwerk steckst, hast du 24 GB. Wenn du 5 RAM-Laufwerke hast (RAID-0 oder JBOD), sind das immerhin 120GB. Für größere Daten nimmst du 2 1TB-HDDs. OK, bissel teuer und du brauchst nen Big Tower, aber sauschnell und gut zum Zocken oder für Server.


----------



## d00mfreak (16. September 2007)

m.M viel zu unsicher, zu teuer, ect.
zumal die Haltbarkeit der Daten selbst mit Batterie nicht garantiert ist, da der Hauptgrund fehlerhafter Daten im RAM (man höre und staune) kosmische Strahlung ist. Um das zu verhindern müsste man wiederum teureren EEC-Ram verwenden (ka ob die 5,25" Dinger auch EEC unterstützen  )

Die Vorteile dürften sich selbst in Serversysteme in Grenzen halten. Was ein Server an Daten rumzuschaufeln hat schafft ein SAS-RAID-Array auch, und die vom Betriebsystem benötigen Daten befinden sich nach dem Start eh im RAM. Ich wette, dass kein kommerzieller Serverbetreiber, der annähernd was mit Betriebssicherheit am Hut hätte, sowas verwenden würde.

Das taugt m.M. höchstens für ein "mal gucken, ob ich das zum Laufen kriege".


----------

